# lap band proceedure for riders???



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't have lap, bit had gastric bypass, doesn't affect my riding in any way. I know lots of girls on the thinner times board who are banders and ride still with no issues. Feel free to pm me if you want. It was the best choice of my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## talleyho (Nov 23, 2011)

*lapband and riding*

Thanks for the feedback cakemom. I'm wondering what was the oldest rider who had the proceedure and are any of the jumpers? I still compete cross country over fences, and to not expect to come off would be foolish. I don't qualify for gastro, but my ortho doc understands my lifestyle and has recommended me for the proceedure. If I take off 35 lbs my joints will love me forever.
Also, a not very happy colleague of mine complains bitterly of her proceedure of 5 yrs ago. She claims to be hungry all the time...of course she has lost 40 lbs in the last 5 yrs!!!
I am 56 and still would rather be jumping than just about anything else on the planet.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have lost 200 lbs. I'm 36 and have been thrown by my greenie about 20 times this year. I clean 16-18 stalls one day every week, etc....life did not get harder, it got easier. 
What do I recommend? 35 lbs you can lose with a protein shake based diet. Two shakes, a healthy snack or two and a healthy meal a day. 80 minutes of exercise, 80 oz water, 80 grams protein a day. In the 4 months I did this I lost 60 lbs. I use an albumin based low carb protein shake. 
I did more physical activity at 330 lbs than most people do in a day. At the weight I am now I run circles around everyone i know, and have fibromyalgia. 
If your friend is always hungry her band is being mismanaged and she's washing through. ALL things have rules that can't be broken without consequence. 
Good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I had the gastric sleeve.. It is wonderful!!!! I was not a sweet eater (not that I didn't eat sweets but didn't crave theml) I was a volume and carb eater. I am sooo happy I had the sleeve done!
My doctor told me to stay off the horses for 5 weeks after surgery. he did ask if I could guarentee (sp) not to fall then I could ride immediately.. since I could not guarentee coming off my mare.. I had to wait for 5 weeks...

I have not lost all my weight... I've only been sleeved 2 months but it has already made a big difference in my riding, my balance and my attitude!!!

Rhonda


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TalleyHo, it sounds very drastic to go through a procedure just to lose 35 pounds, I understand it's a huge issue for you, but to those of us with a 3 figure weight issue would love to have your problem:wink:

I have to say that when I was researching into having surgery I came across Medifast and thought, Mmmm lets try that and the results were spectacular, I lost 130 pounds in 18 months, the first few months were spectacular, but then I lost my Mum, and lost my way for a few months, then had to get back on board. With 35 pounds to lose, a couple of months full commitment would see that gone, just something to think about.

Now the down side, 18 months further on and I ma back to square one, how freaking stupid is that. Next Monday is the first day of another new start for me, and I'm still deciding what diet to go with, but it needs to work, I HAVE to get back into some of my show clothes ASAP:lol:

Rhonda, tell me more about the gastric sleeve, haven't heard of that one,


----------

